# Dark Tides, Cold Steel



## Gomez (May 28, 2005)

*Port Verge
Isle of Questor, Lhazaar Principalities
15th Day of Rhaan, 998 YK*

The rain had been falling steadily since late last night. The streets were thick with dark mud and people walked along wooden slats laid over the deeper spots. A forest of ship's masts could be seen over some stone and wood buildings to the east. This was Port Verge, the seat of power for the Principality of the Diresharks. Prince Kolberkon's keep over looks the village and harbor from a high hill to the north. Giant blue flags with a silver shark emblazon on them fluttered over the keep. 
 People hurried along in the rain pulling their cloaks tight about them. The large covered porch to the Kraken's Rest tavern was full of tables crowded with patrons. The fishing fleet had returned the day before and assorted sailors tried to make up for lost time with an ale in one hand and a wench in the other. Grey haired gaffers with scars all over their weather worn bodies puffed on long wooden pipes, clean shaven young men with braided hair laughed and gambled, tavern wenches carrying plates of food and ale danced through the crowded room trying to avoid grasping hands, and tattooed sailors sang songs of the sea. Inside the tavern proper deals and plans are made and proposed in the shadowed corners of the main room. The smell of roasting pork rose from the large fire pit in the center of the room. Pots of bubbling stew hung over the carefully tended fire. Its smoke rose to the covered hole in the ceiling. 

OOC: Introduce your characters as they come to the tavern looking for food, drink, work, or something else. It is mid-day. The tavern is a known hot spot for information and those looking for work. The food is pretty darn good too.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

A half-elf of average build enters the tavern.  He pulls the hood off his cloak back and his long black ponytail spills out. He is well dressed, but his clothing is functional for sailing as well as fashionable. His piercing blue eyes are lit with the fire of life, and he sports a warming smile even in the cold rain.

He looks around for anyone he recognizes before he saunters over to the bar.  He nods to the bartender and says to him "If you know anyone hiring, let them know Zandrick is in town and looking for a ship to sail on."  The Bartender nods to Zandrick and asks him if he'd like anything.  Zandrick replies, "Send a plate of pork and a bit of stew over to a my my table.  A pint of ale should go with it nicely."  The Bartender nods and sends off the order with one of the serving girls while Zandrick finds a nice place to sit, nodding to some of the fellow sailors he's served with before.

Zandrick sits down an empty table near a corner, with his eyes watching the door.  The serving girl drops off his food and he promptly pays her.  He whispers something into her ear 



Spoiler



"If you know of anything interesting, let me know.  I'm sure a few coins can find their way into your pocket for a good lead."


 before she heads back to serve others.  He begins to partake of his food, keeping his eyes on the door for any more interesting entrances.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2005)

*Entering the Kraken's Rest is a particularly tall and powerfully-built warforged man, his plating particularly thick and heavy, cast in a dull gray, bolted with heavy rivets.  His face is set in a scowl, and his eyes glow red from deep pits.  A heavy belt spans his waist, and a heavy pick is thrust into it.  A steel shield is on his back, covering a slender backpack, and a bow can be seen poking out of either side.  The warforged moves a bit uncertainly, as if he's not sure where to go.  He sways back and forth for a moment in indecision, then sits down at the bar, a bit gingerly to make sure the seat will take his weight.  He waits a bit until the keeper comes down to his end of the bar, then makes his request, in a voice like a rusted hinge.*

"I seek... work.  Something... new.  If someone needs... a steady hand with a weapon," he grates, and stumbles to a halt.


----------



## Gez (May 29, 2005)

_« It seems we'll be many to compete for opportunity,_ » a young man says. _« I'm looking for a good job, too. My last employer was too stingy... »_

Clad in a shiny chain shirt, with two scabbards attached to his chest, the blond young man is nonchalantly resting on his chair, drinking mead from a mug.

_« The solution would be an employer needing a whole team. »_


----------



## Verbatim (May 31, 2005)

_~I hate the city…~_

It was not the first time Kharos had those thoughts, and while the shifter knew it would not be the last, he also knew that for the time being he would have to deal with it until his next ship set sail.

_~Whichever that ship might be…~_

A deep rumble in his stomach reminded him that his last meal had been a scant one, and although he could easily buy something from the marketplace that encroached the piers like a creeping vine more and more each season, he knew that lining up work would be easier at one of the taverns that comprised nearly a third of Port Verge.

As the rain began to fall, Kharos removed his cloak and allowed the rain to fall upon him freely. After serving onboard one of the fishing boats, he welcomed any chance to wash the scent of fish from his body, especially when the chance came from Balinor himself.

Making his way to the Kraken's Rest, Kharos pushed the doors open and walked in, his slightly rolling gait marking him as one who had spent almost as much time on the sea as he had on dry land.

While there were some shifters in the crowd, Kharos felt the eyes of the older sailors upon him as he entered the tavern. More than one began mumbling into his drink, or to their companions, about the tattooed druid who was a curse to any who sailed with him. While it had been nearly three years since his first arrival at Port Verge, Kharos could think of no other group of people who held onto superstition as long as sailors did.

_~A mountain may crumble into the sea, but it takes years for the wind to chip it apart…~_

Doing his best to ignore those he passed, Kharos made his way to the bar and sat down, ignoring the man beside him who spoke of the Kraken not allowing wet dogs in their midst.

”Some ale and stew. Also pass the word along that I’m looking for the next ship sailing from here.”


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

The crier outside in the street calls out the start of the noon day hour. Walking onto the porch is a tall human wrapped up in a green cloak. He pulls back his hood to reveal a once handsome face marred by a white scar that runs from the middle of his nose and across his left cheek. Ice blue eyes scan the crowd and he turns to talk the group of six hobgoblins behind him. Tallest hobgoblin with a necklace of finger bones nods and they walk up to one of the tables on the porch. Two men who were drinking at the table look up at the scowling hobgoblin and they quickly get up from the table and leave. The man in the green cloak walks into the tavern proper. The crowd stares at the new arrivals for a few moments and conversations become hushed. The tall hobgoblin calls out in common for food and drink. He throws a small sack on the table and the jingle of coins can be heard. The crowd noise and activity returns to normal and a serving wench rush to fill the hobgoblins order.


----------



## Gez (Jun 1, 2005)

Nil looks at the new company, thinking this must one of those odd days when _something_ happens. Feinting to take on a more relaxed pose, he shifts a bit in order to keep the hobgoblins in his line of sight, in case trouble starts.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 1, 2005)

Kharos paused only long enough to sop his bread in the stew as the hobgoblins entered the tavern. He chuckled to himself as the others grew quiet in their presence, much as lesser dogs tuck their tails when wolves enter their midsts. If the hobgoblins wanted to start trouble in the bar, it was none of his concern, but he would not let their arrival interfere with his meal.

_~I hate the city...~_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*The dark-skinned warforged looked at the man out of curiosity, wondering what he was doing with the hobgoblins.  Looking for work?  Or hiring them?  What for?  To avenge his scar?  Or perhaps to retrieve some great riches?  One could never tell.  The warforged waited patiently for the barkeeper to answer his question, wondering where he was going tonight.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

The jingle of coin draws the attention of Zandrick, who peers around at the hobgoblins carefully*.  He moves his chair back a bit so he can jump to attention should something break out.  Continuing to eat, he keeps a sublte watch of the movements in the tavern.  _'Just what I need, another bar fight'_ he thinks to himself.  _'I've got enough trouble with the house as it is without being accused of riling up the sailors.  And I'm sure they'll blame me for it.  Always do.'_


*OOC:
[sblock]Sense Motive check[/sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Jun 2, 2005)

Zandrick:
[sblock]The hobgoblins appear to be only interested in food and drink at the moment. Though their leader seems to be keeping an eye out on the patrons of the tavern. [/sblock]


 After a few minutes, one of the hobgoblins gets up from the table and he moves over to the bar next to Kharos and he tries to get the bartender's attention by holding up a empty mug. In his waving about he bumps into Kharos and spills his stew on the bar. The hobgoblin lets out a deep laugh at the sight. "You should be more careful with your food." he says. Throwing some copper on the bar he yells at the bartender. "A bone for this one to chew on!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Zandrick doesn't like the direction this is taking.  He keeps a keen eye on the shifter and hobgoblin. If possable, he might possition a chair so the Hobgoblin is likely to trip on it if he returns to his table, but otherwise he keeps his wits sharp, and is ready to leap up if trouble should start.*

ooc
[sblock]Ready action to move towards the men/interpose myself between the men and say something.  Could be quite entertaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 3, 2005)

_The races of men follow the rules of Balinor, even when they are not aware they do so. Those who feel strong will seek to dominate the weak, those who are weak will cower from the strong, but we must maintain the balance at all time. Do not rise to the pettiness of man, but thrive to master the eternal hunt. That is the way of Balinor, that is the path we must always follow..._

Kharos looked at the wasted stew and sighed. While he had assumed one of the hobgoblins would seek someone out to make a show of strength against, why did it have to cost him a portion of his meal?

As the copper hit the table, Kharos brought the final spoonful to his mouth and savored the taste. While the meat had been a little tough, more than likely it was rat being passed off as beef, it had been his first hot meal in nearly three weeks.

"You should be more careful with your arm, lest I mistake it for my meal..."


----------



## Gez (Jun 3, 2005)

That was a fine repartee, thought Nil. He wondered what would happen next. At least, if a bar brawl happened, he knew which side he'd chose, the shifter had a sense of humor that was sorely lacking in the goblinoid brutes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2005)

The nameless warforged watched the exchange with some trepidation.  Such things tended to lead to fights, and fights led to violence, and violence led to him getting involved.  This was going to be messy.

He moved his heavy pick into easier reach as he waited for the other boot to drip, as the humans said.  Or at least that's what he _thought_ they said.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

The hobgoblin looks down at Kharos. "I am sorry friend. I just spoke in jest. Let me by you a drink." With that he drops some more copper on the bar. "A ale for my friend."

Zandrick [sblock] You spot the hobgoblin at the bar palming a dagger in his left hand behind his back.[/sblock]

Nil [sblock] You notice the hobgoblins at the table are making wagers amongst themeselves.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2005)

Zandric shifts his weight and and quietly draws a dager under the table, moving the chari just enough so he can now move without hitting his legs on the table. Zandrick calls out to the Hobgoblin "Too cheap to buy him a real meal then?  I'm sure you could use a bone to chew on yourself," Zandrick grins "though it looks like you prefer finger food."


OOC:[sblock]Diplomacy (+12) to anger the Hobgoblin, hoping to draw his ire.  Hopefully, this will also get much of the focus on him, making it harder for him to keep the dagger hidden.  Meanwhile, Zandrick will be ready to throw the dagger if the Hobgoblin moves to strike the shifter.

And no, this is not the dumb idea I origionaly had.  Could still be dumb thought .[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

The nameless warforged looks back at the fight, then turns back to the barkeeper briefly.  Most people didn't ignore a warforged of his size and stature.

"I seek work," he repeats in a grating voice, trying to keep one eye on the developing conflict between the hobgoblin and the shifter.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The nameless warforged looks back at the fight, then turns back to the barkeeper briefly.  Most people didn't ignore a warforged of his size and stature.
> 
> "I seek work," he repeats in a grating voice, trying to keep one eye on the developing conflict between the hobgoblin and the shifter.





The barkeep is also eyeing the potential trouble between the shifter and the hobgoblin. He glances over the warforge. "I might know someone looking for a strong back and a steady hand. Wait a minute." The barkeep moves down the bar infront of Kharos and the hobgoblin. In a loud voice he says. "Hey! I don't want any trouble in my place! If'n your wantin to scap take it ouside." He points to the muddy street.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

The hobgoblin at the bar glances over at Zandric and then to the hobgoblins at the table. The lead hobgoblin lets out a deep laugh and yells out. "Turl! What are you doing to do now? Back down like the cur you are?" 

 The hobgoblin at the bar, Turl snarls and says. "My blade is hungry. Come on then I will take the both of you on!" He stares at Zandric and Kharos. "I am not afraid of the like of you!" 

 The buzz of the crowd increases as bets start to be made.


----------



## Gez (Jun 9, 2005)

Nil says _« esteemed patrons, haven't you heard the barkeep? He don't want any... destructive... behavior in his establishment. Mister Turl, will you bite more than you can chew just because you're goaded around by someone who won't soak up the blows for you? Grow a spine. »_

_[OOC: Diplomacy check (d20+11) to calm them. 

If this doesn't work, and combat erupts nonetheless, Nil draws his blade and curses either Turl (if he's the only fighting hobgoblin) or the hobgoblin leader (otherwise), and attack the cursed hobgoblin. He'll try to deal nonlethal damage, taking the -4 penalty on his attack rolls (for an attack score of +2 or +0/+0), unless he's inflicted 6 or more lethal damage; in which case he considers it a no holds barred fight.]_


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The hobgoblin at the bar glances over at Zandric and then to the hobgoblins at the table. The lead hobgoblin lets out a deep laugh and yells out. "Turl! What are you doing to do now? Back down like the cur you are?"
> 
> The hobgoblin at the bar, Turl snarls and says. "My blade is hungry. Come on then I will take the both of you on!" He stares at Zandric and Kharos. "I am not afraid of the like of you!"
> 
> The buzz of the crowd increases as bets start to be made.




"But apparently you are, else you wouldn't have to try to sneak your weapon and strike at the good man there." Zandrick quips.  "But it's no matter.  I have no need to fight you.  If you need to fight me to impress your firends, then perhaps you need new friends.  Of course, if you're here looking for work, like many here are, I'm sure you've made a fine impression on any potential employers."

Zandrick flips Turl a silver "Sit down and have a drink on me.  And put your weapons back it's your sheath where it belongs."  Zandrick smiles.

OOC: [sblock]Still ready to throw if need be, but if he puts away his weapon, I'll put my dagger back[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

The nameless warforged was curious about the shifter.  Most fleshy ones of his type seemed to be impulsive, and angry words seemed to lead to angry actions.  Yet this one was using words as a kind of weapon, how curious.  He was certain some subtlties were being lost on him, but it was an interesting display.  Distractedly he nearly missed the barkeepers response to his query, and remembered to nod in agreement at the last moment.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 20, 2005)

The hobgoblin at the bar looks around and then stares at the Shifter who just ignores him. He then turns to the bartender and says. "Ale!" He then takes his drink back to his table and the group of hobgoblins begins to drink, eat, and talk. The rest of the room noticeably relaxes and the buzz of conversation returns to normal. 

 The barkeep returns to the Warforged and he leans in to say something. "You look like your can handle yourself in a scrap. I might know someone who is look'n to hire a few steady men for a job."


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Zandrick smiles and subtlely sheaths his dagger.  He continues to finish up his meal. He thinks to himself _'I can only hope that exchange sticks in the mind of a potential employer.  Hopefully that barmaid will have some good news for me.' _


----------



## Gez (Jun 20, 2005)

_« A few, heh?  That reminds me of something I said earlier... »_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The hobgoblin at the bar looks around and then stares at the Shifter who just ignores him. He then turns to the bartender and says. "Ale!" He then takes his drink back to his table and the group of hobgoblins begins to drink, eat, and talk. The rest of the room noticeably relaxes and the buzz of conversation returns to normal.
> 
> The barkeep returns to the Warforged and he leans in to say something. "You look like your can handle yourself in a scrap. I might know someone who is look'n to hire a few steady men for a job."



  The nameless warforged nods with a bit more animation.  "I was made to fight, and I have done it very well.  I would indeed be interested.  But I am only one.  The shifter, he seems calm as well as strong.  Maybe he might be another you wish to consider," he says politely, gesturing to the man in question.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The nameless warforged nods with a bit more animation.  "I was made to fight, and I have done it very well.  I would indeed be interested.  But I am only one.  The shifter, he seems calm as well as strong.  Maybe he might be another you wish to consider," he says politely, gesturing to the man in question.




 "Yer right but I already asked him and he turned me down. There is a brown coach with 4 cream colored horses just down the street. Tell the driver that Harraga sent ya. He will take you to meet with someone looking to hire your services." says the barkeep to Nameless.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

One of the tavern wenches places an ale at Nil's table. Nil hadn't ordered one and was about to say something when he notices the piece of folded parchment under the mug. Opening it up it reads in common.




> _ If you are looking employment, please walk down the street towards the harbor. You will see a carriage with 4 cream colored horses. Give this note to the driver and he will take to meet with a possible employer._


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

A pretty barmaid plops herself into Zandrick lap with a laugh. "Looking for some fun?" she says and gives him a playful nibble on the ear. As she does so she whispers in his ear. 

"Down the street is a carriage. If your looking for work, I would suggest you get in it."

 She then stands up and says with a pout. "Well I guess next time!" and she dances away.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Kira Fierken sat on the cushioned chair and stared at the sliver platter filled with fruit and cheese. The crystal goblet in her hand was half full of a very nice Aundairean red wine. A tall clock ticked away in the corner. She was happy to get the note requesting her presence and offering a possible job. Her money was starting to get tight even more so since she liked to like well. But this waiting was unnerving. Almost an hour now. The crusty looking manservant has said that his employer would be along soon to speak with her. Well at least the food and wine was good.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> A pretty barmaid plops herself into Zandrick lap with a laugh. "Looking for some fun?" she says and gives him a playful nibble on the ear. As she does so she whispers in his ear.
> 
> "Down the street is a carriage. If your looking for work, I would suggest you get in it."
> 
> She then stands up and says with a pout. "Well I guess next time!" and she dances away.



Zandrick will slip a gold somewhere on the barmaid in a grope, and whispers back "Thanks gal"

"Sorry gal, no time for the fun stuff.  Maybe next time."  He gives her a playfull wink and a slap on the behind as she dances away.

After taking the final sips in his mug, he stands up and heads out of the tavern.  Looking around, he makes his way to the carriage, opens the door, and steps inside.  "I was told someone here was looking to hire." he says.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> After taking the final sips in his mug, he stands up and heads out of the tavern.  Looking around, he makes his way to the carriage, opens the door, and steps inside.  "I was told someone here was looking to hire." he says.




A large covered coach with four cream-colored horses waits in the rain just down the street. A driver in a seal skin coat and a wide brim hat sits holding the reins. He looks down at Zandrick with a long weather beaten face and hooked nose. "Step on inside. There be a jug of hot spiced rum under the front seat. There are a few more passengers comin' before I can take ya to my boss."


----------



## Gez (Jun 22, 2005)

Nil drinks the ale, leaves a sovereign in the cup, then stirs and move out of the inn. At the door, he turns back, look at the various patrons -- including the hobgoblins -- and, with a smile, wish them all a merry night; before leaving the tavern for good.

The note tucked in his hand, he heads for the mysterious carriage. Once there, he motions a large salute to the driver before handing him the note.

_« Hello there, lad. I have something for you that says you have something for me, if I'm not mistaken. »_


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> _« Hello there, lad. I have something for you that says you have something for me, if I'm not mistaken. »_




The driver lets out a phlegm filled laugh. "Lad is it? Well bucko, I think I have seen a few more winters than ya have. Step on in and wait with the other. I be going when the last one comes."


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Kira sits patiently in the chair, the first one with cushions she has been in for nearly a week. _This iis getting to be a bore,_ she admits inwardly. _Maybe I should ask someone. But who would know?_

The trip northeast had been draining on the young woman. She had taken the lightning rail as far as it ran, all the way from Breland to Krona Peak, but the rest of the journey had proven uncomfortable and slow. Getting a ship to Port Verge had drained the majority of her purse. Kira reminded herself of her funds by fingering her purse and rubbing together the meager coins within. _If this doesn't work out, I'll have to find a job somewhere. Maybe doing some scribing? Ughh._ She turned back to her wine and waited with a frown.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> A large covered coach with four cream-colored horses waits in the rain just down the street. A driver in a seal skin coat and a wide brim hat sits holding the reins. He looks down at Zandrick with a long weather beaten face and hooked nose. "Step on inside. There be a jug of hot spiced rum under the front seat. There are a few more passengers comin' before I can take ya to my boss."



Zandrick nods and steps in side.  Shaking off the water a bit, he hit sits back and smiles.  _'Ahh, the life of luxury.  Enjoy it what you can sailor man.'_


----------



## Gez (Jun 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The driver lets out a phlegm filled laugh. "Lad is it? Well bucko, I think I have seen a few more winters than ya have. Step on in and wait with the other. I be going when the last one comes."




_« Your many winters are a possibility, I used to live farther south.  »_

He hops in.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Yer right but I already asked him and he turned me down. There is a brown coach with 4 cream colored horses just down the street. Tell the driver that Harraga sent ya. He will take you to meet with someone looking to hire your services." says the barkeep to Nameless.



  The nameless warforged nods and rises from his seat, going to find the brown coach.  When he finds it, he stops near the driver.  "I was to say Harraga sent me," he says politely.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The nameless warforged nods and rises from his seat, going to find the brown coach.  When he finds it, he stops near the driver.  "I was to say Harraga sent me," he says politely.




"Step on in and we will get going." says the driver. Stepping into the carriage, the warforged sees two others; a changeling and a half-elf. He remembers seeing both at the tavern just minutes before. Once inside the carriage the driver cracks his whip and it begins to move down the muddy street.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

"I saw you both in the bar earlier."  The half elf says, he is dressed as finely but in a utilitarian way as well, and has the look of the sea on him.  "Guess we all found the work we were looking for.  I am Zandrick d'Lyrandar, and I hope it will be a pleasure to work with you both."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

"I have no name yet, I still seek one.  I greet you Zandrick d'Lyrandar," the massive warforged says in a gravely voice.


----------



## Gez (Jun 24, 2005)

_« Well met, Zandrick and Anonymous. You can call me Nilos Gersen; or Nil for short, I don't mind. »_


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

The carriage travels across the town and stops in front of a two-story house. A bowlegged man comes scuttling out of the house and opens the door to the carriage. "Come on now, the Captain is wait'n. And wipe those boots before you come in."


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Zandrick nods "Thank you good sir" and steps in.


----------



## Gez (Jun 24, 2005)

_« Alright, please lead the way, mister... Mister? »_


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

"Mister Hornketch. This way sirs." He leads you into the house which is large and well expensively furnished. Just off the entryway are two tattooed men peeling apples with foot long knifes. As you enter they look look your over and then return to their work. 

"If you will wait in here. The Capt'n will be along shortly." He directs you to a library/waiting room. Sitted on one of the couches inside the room is a female halflling. 

OOC: Please give a quick description of your character with the introductions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

The nameless warforged was particularly tall and powerfully-built, his plating particularly thick and heavy, cast in a dull gray, bolted with heavy rivets. His face is set in a scowl, and his eyes glow red from deep pits. A heavy belt spans his waist, and a heavy pick is thrust into it. A steel shield is on his back, covering a slender backpack, and a bow can be seen poking out of either side.  He wipes his boots carefully, then goes as directed to the library.  He tries to find a particularly sturdy chair, or if nothing looks strong enough to hold him, he just stands.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 24, 2005)

Kira stands with excitement when you enter the room. 

"Oh! Finally, someone is here!" Kira's face is lit up with a smile as bright as a sunrod. She straightens her dress and walks up to the new arrivals, waving a small, well-manicured hand in greeting. Looking up at the faces of her potential companions, she speaks with a voice full of hope.

"I'm Kira Fierken of Breland. Pleased to meet you. You all here to meet somebody about employment too?"

Kira stands at about three feet tall and can't weigh more than 30 pounds. She has the typical lean build of a Halfling combined with the soft skin and gentle look of someone accustomed to a life of luxury. She wears a delicate, wispy silken dress that is cut in the newest fashions of her homeland, and jewelry glitters from each of her hands and ears. Silver chain is wrapped around her waist in a fine belt that cinches the fabric tight against her. A small dagger hangs from the chain. A pair of large scroll cases hangs from a sturdy leather strap down to the small of her back along with a travel bag.  Her hair, trimmed neatly to her shoulders, falls into her face often as the moves, and she rises a hand to brush it back during the conversation.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

"Zandrick d'Lyrander at your service m'lady." The half-elf gives a slight bow to Kira.  "It appears we're all at a loss then.  Does anyone know who this captain is who's hiring?"

Zandrick has his long black hair loose at the moment. He is well dressed, but his clothing is functional as well as fashionable. His piercing blue eyes are lit with the fire of life, and his warming smile catches your eye.  He has the air of an experienced sailor about him.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Zandrick d'Lyrander at your service m'lady." The half-elf gives a slight bow to Kira.  "It appears we're all at a loss then.  Does anyone know who this captain is who's hiring?"




"I dunno, Zandrick. I got a note asking me to show up here, but I've been waiting for nearly an hour and a half!"

Kira slumps back into the chair. 

"Anyone want some grapes? Cheese?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

The nameless warforged shrugs.  "Zandrick d'Lyrander, Kira Fierken of Breland, I greet you," he says in a rusty voice, carefully enuciating each syllable of the names.  "I have no name, as I am searching for one to call myself.  You may call me what you wish."


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "You may call me what you wish."





"Whatyouwish? That's a silly name." Kira laughs at her joke. "Well, we need to call you something, don't you think?"

Looking curiously over the warforged hulking form, she walks up to the construct to examine it. The contrast in the size of the two is made even more evident as Kira gets closer.

"Any ideas, Zandrick?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Whatyouwish? That's a silly name." Kira laughs at her joke. "Well, we need to call you something, don't you think?"
> 
> Looking curiously over the warforged hulking form, she walks up to the construct to examine it. The contrast in the size of the two is made even more evident as Kira gets closer.
> 
> "Any ideas, Zandrick?"



"I don't know, but he told me the same thing in the carage too.  Noname is a bit bland, but accurate at the moment.  Hulk seems accurate, though perhaps a bit obvious.  Perhaps Matte..." Zandrick ponders.  "Or perhaps a name will come to you later.  A name is some thing personal, and I'm sure when one comes to you, you'll know it when you hear it."


----------



## Gez (Jun 26, 2005)

_« What about, “Colleague” or “Comrade” since you'll be working with us? I am Nilos Gersen, but call me Nil for short if so you wish. I'm from here and there, like a feather carried by the winds -- a bladed, armored feather carried by the winds of opportunity, that is. »_

Nil is still disguised as a young, blond human male. His eyes are a greyish green, his nose a bit pointy, and his hands move expressively when he talks. He wears a chain shirt and two scabbards that are placed like quivers, in his back.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2005)

"I greet you Nilos Gersen.  I think Hulk will work for now.  When I find my true name, I will know it," the newly christened Hulk says.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 26, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> _"What about, 'Colleague' or 'Comrade' since you'll be working with us? I am Nilos Gersen, but call me Nil for short if so you wish."_




"Hello, Nil!" She waves at him happily.

"Hulk it is." Kira smiles broadly up into the warforged's emotionless face.

"Now where is our host?"


----------



## Gez (Jun 26, 2005)

_« Hello there, little lass, charmed to meet you. Our host and would-be employer is probably planning on making his entrance fashionably late. In the meanwhile, he's no doubt observing us, trying to guess our strengths and whether we're tough enough for the job. I think we will be, for I have often seen that Lady Luck doesn't favor my enemies. »_


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

"Aye, Hulk is a good fit for you.  Perhaps you'll grow to like it as your true name.  Or perhaps a more suiting one will come to you."   Zandick smiles at Hulk.



			
				Gez said:
			
		

> _« Hello there, little lass, charmed to meet you. Our host and would-be employer is probably planning on making his entrance fashionably late. In the meanwhile, he's no doubt observing us, trying to guess our strengths and whether we're tough enough for the job. I think we will be, for I have often seen that Lady Luck doesn't favor my enemies. »_




"I'm sure he got a glimps in the tavern as well.  He picked us for a reason.  Hopefully we shall soon find out."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 27, 2005)

As you talk among yourselves, a tall lanky man with a long face and black hair pulled back into a long pony tail strides into the room. He swings his gaze over you as if he was looking over a horse for sale. He wears a blue silk shirt and has a wide brimed hat. He throws the hat on a bust near the door and plops down into a chair. 

 "Greetings, I am Captain Pere Ovalo of the _Storm Gull_. Don't worry about introduc'n yourselves, I know who ye be. Please sit down. We can discuss the job I have for you all."


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

"Greetings Captain.  Tis a pleasure to meet you.  I'm looking foward to hearing what you have to offer."  Zandrick says, trying to place if he's heard the name or the ship before.

OOC: [sblock]I don't know if any skill I have would help, but have I heard of this captain or the ship before in my travels?  Prof: Sailor +3 seems to be the most appropriate skill I have (No Knowledge skills), though Gather Info +6 might work as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2005)

Kira sits down, intimidated by the Captain's introduction.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

Hulk looks around the room again.  If he's not sure any chair will bear his weight, he'll simply stand in a relaxed pose, nodding politely at the captain.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 27, 2005)

Zandrick OOC: [sblock] Pere Ovalo is the youngest son of Tashik Ovalo a vassal of Prince Kolberkon. He owns 4 or 5 ships of Prince Kolberkon's fleet. Taskik is getting old though and it is rumored that he is going to step down from command of his flagship, _The Tempest_.[/sblock]


----------



## Gez (Jun 27, 2005)

_« Alright, please enlighten us. »_


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

Captain Ovalo continues. "My family has lived here on Questor for over 20 generations. About 60 years ago our family estate burned down up country and my grandfather moved the family to Port Verge. Going over some family documents, I have discovered that our family signet ring that was believed lost is in fact buried with my great grandfather in the family crypt at the old estate. I need you to go and retrieve it for me. I cannot leave Port Verge and I do not want to involve any of my own men." He throws a heavy bag on the table between you and him. The sound of coins jingles as it hits the table. "Here is 200 gold sovereigns to start you out. Once the signet ring is in my hands you will get 4000 more. Oh one more thing, the ruins of old estate is reputed to be haunted. Is it a deal?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Zandrick replies "I'm certaintly game.  How far away is your estate?"

_'Always good to get in nice with another captain.  Especialy if he'll have access to more than one ship.  Can't command them all.'_  Zandrick thinks.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

"It is three days by horse or about a week by foot north of here. The family still owns the land and there are several family owned ranches in the area." he says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

"A question.  If the place is haunted, it may be that destruction will have to be visited upon your family crypt.  Do you desire this?" Hulk asks.


----------



## Gez (Jun 29, 2005)

_« Since the estate the crypt is in had burned down, the place probably won't be pristine to begin with, anyway. »_


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

"The Crypt itself is on the grounds of the estate and it is underground. I hope that any damage to the crypt and it's contents can be limited to what is required to recover the ring. The ring will be located in the resting place of my great grandfather Beval Ovalo. It should be on the second or third level of the Crypt. His personal seal was that of a Raven rampent." says the Captain.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 30, 2005)

Kira's eyes practically pop out at the sight of the bag and the thought of gold back in her purse. _Coins mean baths, food, and riding in a carriage rather than bumming rides in wagons,_ she thinks. "Sure I'm in!," she blurts out.

ooc: Kira is a bit too stunned by the thought of the cash to ask any intelligent questions, folks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

"What of other things we may find?  Do you want them left or taken?  If they are not your family's, what are we to do with them?" Hulk asks.  The division of spoils of war was something he understood very well, and it was best to make things clear before an engagement began.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

Zandrick chimes in, "Hulk brings up a good point.  While I am as much for finding treasure as anyone, I don't want to be plundering and desicrating your family's tomb without you giving us the go to do such a thing.  Twould not be proper.  But, as I said before, I'm quite willing to do such a favor if not just on your reputaion alone my good Captain."


----------



## Gez (Jul 5, 2005)

Nil, amused by the talks about plundering the ruined estate, listens wordlessly to the conversation.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 5, 2005)

"Needless to say. I don't want my family tomb looted. So please try and refrain from taking anything that belongs in the crypt other than the ring of coarse. Anything that you find that does not belong in the crypt is of coarse yours to take." says the Captain. "One more thing and this is very important. Don't tell anyone about your mission!"


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 5, 2005)

"You can count on our discretion, Captain!," Kira chimes in. "When do we leave? Do you have a map to the estate?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 5, 2005)

"Me thanks to ya. You should leave when ya are ready but by tomorrow morning at the latest. I will give ya directions and a map." says the Captain.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

"Thank you for clairifying.  I would not want to desicrate your family's crypt any more than nessessary to do the job." Zandrick says, hopefully reasuring the captain that it will be so.  "Other than a few foodstuffs, I am ready for the journy."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

Hulk nods at the Captain's words.  "I am ready to leave immediately, so I shall be ready in the morning," Hulk says with a nod.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 6, 2005)

Captain Ovalo slaps his knee. "It's a deal then!" He stands up and walks up to Zandrick and he spits into his palm and extends his hand for a shake.*" He does this to each of you in turn. 

 "The ring it self is a heavy gold signet ring with the emblem of a sea dragon wrapped around a anchor. Once you return you can contact me or one of my men here at this house."


* Those sailors amoung you know that this is a form of agreement to a deal or contract.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

Zandrick smiles as he shakes the hand of the Captain (Spitting into his own hand if that is the custom among sailors, or is it just one spit?) and says "We won't let you down sir."

Zandrick will take the bag of coins and count out everyone's fair shair (50 gold each), and then quickly pocket his.

"Should we chip in for a pack animal of some sort?  I know I need a bit more food for the journy, but I'd rather not carry too much more if I can avoid it.  Unless everyone thinks we should get our own mounts, but I'm up for a good walk."


----------



## Gez (Jul 7, 2005)

_« The captain told us the place is three days by horse, or about a week by foot. Double that to account for the trip back. We can get the job done and be back there in a week, avoiding the brunt of travel fatigue thanks to equine efforts; or in half a month, arriving travel-weary at a haunted site. Don't you think this settle the deal? »_


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

"You make a good point Nil.  Horses it is.  I think I should be able to eek one out on my somewhat meager budget."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 7, 2005)

"Hell if I'm walking. I might be down on coin, but I'm no refugee." Kira smiles widely. "A nice, mild-mannered pony sounds like just what the halfling ordered. We could get a wagon, too, if you feel we need the room."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

The Captain says his good byes and you are escorted out of the house and into the wet muddy street. Rain continues to fall in a steady drizzle. You figure it is about a hour or two after high noon. 

OOC: You are in the northern part of town with the docks to the south east. If there is something you want to go buy or shop for just ask and we can take care of it.


----------



## Gez (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, horses (or other mounts), for a start.

A wagon and five mules (4 for pulling the wagon, one extra mule to carry supplies or replace a mule casualty), plus enough horsefood to feed the five beasts of burden for 10 days, would cost less than 80 gp -- that's 20 gp each.

_[OOC: wagon 35 gp, mule 8 gp each, feed (per animal and per day) 5 cp.]_

We don't have enough to acquire actual horses (at least 75 gp for a light horse, and up to 400 gp for a heavy warhorse), though a pony for the halfling is possible.


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, I can actualy afford the horse, just can't eat afterwards, and apparently I'm the rich one.

I think the wagon is a better idea.  We can take turns riding in it if we need to rest and keep fresh.  If I have any money left over, I think it may be wise to invest in another cure light wounds potion, just in case.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 9, 2005)

"Wagon it is, then!" Kira's face screws up in concentration. "I think I saw a place that might have what we need for sale on the way into town. We should be in good shape with the funds the Captain just gave us."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2005)

OOC: Here is a quick shopping list of things that you were interested in. Just tell me what you want to buy. 
Mule 8 gp. 
Pony 30 gp
Bit and Bridle 2 gp. 
Wagon 35 gp. 
Feed 10 cp. per day.
Cure Light Wounds Potion  50 gp.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 12, 2005)

Kira seperates five of the coins from the pile and pockets them, and pushes the others toward the center of the table.

"This'll be enough to buy me a night of comfort before we leave. The rest should help pay for the wagon and a pony."


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Zandrick does some quick math:
1 Wagon   35 GP
2 Mules    16 GP
2 B&Bs      4 GP
Feed  42 SP for 3 weeks for each mule
Rations 42 GP for 3 weeks for each party member
12 Waterskins   12 GP (How long does a waterskin last?)
Total: 113 gp, 2 Sp
Each share: 28 GP, 4 SP

"It should be about 30 GP per person for just the wagon, mules, and basic supplies.  What do we need besides food and water?" Zandrick asks.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2005)

OOC: You most likely will not need 20 waterskins as there are creeks, rivers, and other means of filling your waterskins along the way. Let's say one waterskin per person per day with chances to refill as you travel. The countryside that you will be traveling through would be like central England with scattered farms and communities.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: You most likely will not need 20 waterskins as there are creeks, rivers, and other means of filling your waterskins along the way. Let's say one waterskin per person per day with chances to refill as you travel. The countryside that you will be traveling through would be like central England with scattered farms and communities.



OOC: If they last 1 day, that's 3 days for us, 4 days for the mules.  That's not bad, though I think others my have a waterskin or too on them as well.  I'll cut the number down a bit.

Edited the number of waterskins in the estimate, but didn't change what I said (which was an approximation anyway).


----------



## Gez (Jul 13, 2005)

[OOC: Judging from the character thread, we all already have a waterskin.]

_« You think two mules will be enough for a wagon ? »_


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

"I believe most wagons are pulled by two beasts of burdon.  But don't mind me, I'm a sailor by heart, so not used to using wagons."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 14, 2005)

OOC: After you do your shopping and such it is pretty late in the day (4:00ish) Do you wish to leave now or in the morning? Please post any other purchases that you are going to make in the OOC thread. Thanks!


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

"I'm all for getting a jump on this and starting out as soon as possable.  We can save the money of an inn, and maybe shave a day off our trip."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 14, 2005)

Kira looks disappointed that Zandrick wants to leave so quickly, but agrees. "I suppose you are right. I was hoping to get one night in a comfortable bed before we leave, but looks like it's not meant to be," she sighs.

Her mood perks back up almost instantly, though. "I'm glad to working with you all! This sounds like a fun trip!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2005)

Hulk shrugs.  Night, day, sleep, beds, it was all fairly pointless to him.  Saving time was useful, at least in the eyes of the fleshy races, which was how Hulk had to live his life.  "As you wish," he grates, willing to go along as the others decide.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

You settle your affairs and pack your belongings on the wagon and head north out of town on the muddy road. The rain still falls in a light drizzle that makes the ride just a bit more miserable. You travel past several farms but they become more scattered the farther away from Port Verge that you get. Soon your light begins to fail you after some three hours of travel. The land becomes slightly hillier with corpses of evergreen trees scattered about. You can see some tended fields a short distance ahead. Do you continue to travel through the night, make camp, or try and find friendly farmer to see if you can spend the night under a roof?


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Zandrick "I don't think traveling much at night will do us or the mules.  Normaly, I'd suggest a watch, but Hulk, if you don't mind staying alert in case of an ambush, we can all get some rest and get moving earlier in the morning."

He looks around for a good camp sight, some place with fair visibility without being exposed.


----------



## Gez (Jul 20, 2005)

_« It seems a fine idea. »_


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 20, 2005)

Kira dismounts once they find a suitable spot and stretches. "I love sleep! No complaints here," she says with a broad smile.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2005)

"I often stood watch.  Rest, I will protect you," Hulk says, sitting down.  "If you need your weapons sharpened, I can do it while you sleep."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

The best you can do is a group of pine trees on a small rise. Maneuvering the wagon into its center, you can sleep on under the wagon to keep out of the drizzle. The mules make some noise until they are fed and then they quiet down. All in all it is a wet and cold night though the warforged is unaffected by the weather.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 20, 2005)

Kira sleeps soundly, if a bit uncomfortably, through the night. She is obviously confident in Hulk's ability to protect her.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Zandrick tosses around a bit, unused to sleeping out doors on dry land, let alone in rain on wet land.  He sleeps through the night, but it is far from the best sleep he's had.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Hulk stands guard during the cold wet night and just before dawn he awakens the others. The rain has stopped but the sky is till overcast and patches of fog cling to the fields and low areas. The air is cold and moist and still.


----------



## Gez (Jul 21, 2005)

Nil doesn't expect problems for the first night and sleeps as restfully as possible.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Zandrick gets an early start to the day, stretching a bit, and then testing his balance on the wagon as he waits for the others to awaken.  After a quick breakfast, he's ready to continue.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Traveling the rest of the day is uneventful. Though the skys begin to clear and it is nice to feel the sun shine on your faces. As it approaches nightfall you come to a small village.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 22, 2005)

Kira's eyes brighten at the prospect of spending the night in a warm bed. "You think we could sleep here instead of under the wagon this time?," she asks with hope. "I'll pay for the rooms!"


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

"I don't see why not." Zandrick replies, a bit road weary himself.  "It's getting close to time to camp anyway, and a fresh meal sounds much better than a dry ration."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 24, 2005)

Straightening her dress, Kira strides toward town with a happy gait. "I tell you what; I'm looking forward to a warm fire!"


----------



## Gez (Jul 24, 2005)

_« Yes, we should always enjoy comfort when the opportunity presents itself. While I'm not sure these little countryside towns may offer the finest beds, a warm fire shouldn't be hard to come by. »_


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

You spend the night in a dry bed and eat a warm meal. Quite refreshing compared to last night. After a breakfast of bread, cheese, and hard-boiled eggs you continue on your journey. 

 The road starts to wind up into some low wooded hills with scattered wide meadows and ice-cold streams. The weather warms up during the day and you are doing better time as the roads begin to dry out.

 The farms and ranches become fewer and farther between. About an hour or two after mid-day you come to a fork in the road. An older worn path leads the left and a newer wider path goes to the left. Of to the right about 20 feet away you see a farmer asleep against a tree with two cows eating grass near him. He looks to be in his late 40's with a straw hat pulled over his head. A lit pipe sits in his lap.


----------



## Gez (Jul 25, 2005)

_« Hello, my good man! Maybe you can help us, we're looking for directions. Where do both of these paths lead? »_


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> _« Hello, my good man! Maybe you can help us, we're looking for directions. Where do both of these paths lead? »_





The farmer looks up and then stands up. "Greeting to ya sirs and lady!" He gives a slight bow to Kira. He then looks at the two paths. "The right path winds east and then north again around Old Beacon Top and Silver Leaf Hill then on to Brookhollow village, and the northern road. The left path isn't used anymore."


----------



## Gez (Jul 26, 2005)

_« Why? Is there an interesting story for its disuse? »_


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

"Aye! There used ta be a signal tower upon that thar hill." He points to a large hill to the north. "It was used to warn of hobgoblin attacks from the west. That was over 100 years ago though and after the Battle of Dunwater there be no more hobgobs about. People say that they have seen strange lights in the ruins of the tower late at night. I thinks it's bandits myself. But that path leads to the tower and an short cut to Brookhollow. Though no one uses it anymore for fear of ghosts and bandits."


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

"Ahh, a short cut could save us some time if that's where we're going."  Zandrick consults with the directions to make sure that Brookhollow is in the right direction.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Ahh, a short cut could save us some time if that's where we're going."  Zandrick consults with the directions to make sure that Brookhollow is in the right direction.




OOC: Brookhollow is one of the villages on the road to the ruined mansion.  

"It's a shorter route no doubt. But much more dangerous I would think." says the farmer.


----------



## Gez (Jul 26, 2005)

_« Danger is an old acquaintance of mine, and we're bound to meet "him" again anyway, we could save some time. I thank you kindly for your help, »_ Nil says with a slight nod.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

Kira smiles broadly at the farmer, her mood still bright after spending the night in the simple inn's warm, dry bed. She keeps quiet, though, and lets Nil and Zandrick do the talking to the bumpkin until they are ready to continue. Then she gives a friendly wave and a cheery "Have a nice day!"

ooc: Sorry, folks, a little busy. Kira would have normally jumped right in.


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

"I wouldn't worry about bandits," Zandric says to the group as they pass on, "they're just uncreative pirates.  Probably not as determined either.  I think saving some time would be a well worth it endever."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

You say your thanks to the farmer and then lead the mules and the wagon down the left pathway. It becomes more and more wooded as you travel until trees line the path thickly on either side. The path is also slooping upwards slowing and starting to wind back and forth. The condition of the path says that it has not been used for a long while. 
 After about a hour you see a smaller path branch off the main one to the left. Through the trees you see the ground sloop upwards both to the right and left.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 29, 2005)

Kira looks about at the paths with a confused look. "Hmmm... where's that map again?"

She dismounts and takes a moment to stretch while the others decide on where to go, taking a bag of oats out of the wagon to feed the livestock. Quietly humming to herself, she seems blissfull, enjoying the warmth of the sun while it lasts.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Kira looks about at the paths with a confused look. "Hmmm... where's that map again?"
> 
> She dismounts and takes a moment to stretch while the others decide on where to go, taking a bag of oats out of the wagon to feed the livestock. Quietly humming to herself, she seems blissfull, enjoying the warmth of the sun while it lasts.




 The map shows a road leading north from Port Verge and it passes through Brookhollow on the way to the Mansion ruins but it is woefully lacking in detail.


----------



## Gez (Jul 29, 2005)

_« I'd say the right path is the right path, but that's just a feeling. »_


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

"I agree, the right is the way to go."  says Zandrick


----------



## Gomez (Aug 2, 2005)

You continue on the main path and after about 5 minutes you turn a corner to see a felled tree laying across the path.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

"Well, this certaintly makes crossing here difficult."  Zandrick says.  He checks to see if the tree could be moved, or if it is too mamoth to budge.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, this certaintly makes crossing here difficult."  Zandrick says.  He checks to see if the tree could be moved, or if it is too mamoth to budge.




"Ummm... I don't like the looks of this." Kira looks sharply about. "What fell that tree?"

ooc: Listen +3, Spot +1


----------



## Gomez (Aug 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, this certaintly makes crossing here difficult."  Zandrick says.  He checks to see if the tree could be moved, or if it is too mamoth to budge.




 The tree is about two feet in diameter. While it looks pretty heavy you think you could move it with help from the mules. Zandrick notices that the tree was cut down and it looks like it was done recently.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 2, 2005)

Kira looks around. [sblock] She does not see anything or anyone around but the forest is thick and there is a lot of underbrush. Listening, she does not hear anything.[/sblock]


----------



## Gez (Aug 2, 2005)

_« That's quite obviously an ambush. We'd better look around for the thugs that will attack when we'll all be there pushing that piece of dead wood... They could be anywhere... »

[OOC: Spot & Listen at -1 each...]_


----------



## Gomez (Aug 2, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> _« That's quite obviously an ambush. We'd better look around for the thugs that will attack when we'll all be there pushing that piece of dead wood... They could be anywhere... »
> 
> [OOC: Spot & Listen at -1 each...]_




*Nil* [sblock] Nil sees nothing but trees and underbrush and it forest is silent but for a few birds chirping.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Zandrick will look around once he notes that this was done intentionaly. (Listen & Spot +2)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 2, 2005)

Kira looks very nervous, and hides behind Hulk once the warforged stands free of the wagon.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 4, 2005)

A husky man's voice calls out to you from the surrounding forest. "Drop your weapons and no one gets hurt!"


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> A husky man's voice calls out to you from the surrounding forest. "Drop your weapons and no one gets hurt!"



Zandrick hopes to try to spot where the sound is coming from (Assuming he didn't with his earlier check).  He also looks to his companions for their reactions, fighting his urge to draw his bow and tumble behind the cart for cover untill he can gague their reactions, not wanting to put them at risk till they do the same or he sees a target.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 4, 2005)

Zandrick can tell the general direction and area from where the voice is coming from but he doesn't see the man who is talking.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 4, 2005)

Kira's small form pokes out from behind the bulk of the warforged. She tilts her head in concentration and says a few quiet words to herself, holding out her fingers toward the sound of the voice.

ooc: Listen check +3 to locate the speaker, casting Sleep centered around him. Can you roll for me, Gomez?


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

Zandrick tumbles behind the cart oposite where the voice is coming from, and then fires a shot towards that area.

OOC: Move action to get behind the cart, Defensive (-4 attack, +3 ac due to tumble syncergy, so AC 17 (18 vs the voice if I can dodge him)) Attack with Longbow +0, 1d8+1, 20x3


----------



## Gomez (Aug 5, 2005)

Kira gestures and incants as she casts her _Sleep_ spell into the underbrush where she thinks the voice came from. The same voice then yells. "They have a Wizard. Kill them! Kill them all!"

 Zandrick tumbles to cover by the wagon pulling out his bow and notching an arrow as he does so. He then takes aim and let’s fly an arrow into the brush. 

 Two men, one on each side of the path, dressed in green, grays, and covered in foliage to hide themselves stand up holding crossbows. One bolt hits the wagon near Zandrick and the other shatters on the Warforge's thick armor. 


OOC: Gez your up,followed by some bad guys and then Kira at the bottom of the round. Kira's first spell was in a beginning suprise round. The two bandits who are visiable are about 15 feet from either side of the path.


----------



## Gez (Aug 5, 2005)

Nil *charges* the nearest foliage-guy, drawing both weapons in the move, and tries to skewer him with his rapier.
_[Masterwork rapier +8 melee (1d6-1 piercing, 18-20/×2).]_


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 5, 2005)

ooc: I'm going to wait to post until the attackers have gone.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 5, 2005)

Gez charges the bandit and his rapier scraps along the man's side drawing blood (4 points of damage). 

 Two more men rise out of the brush on the right side*. One has a crossbow and the other a spear. The one with the spear charges at Nil but his point hits only air as Nil sidesteps the attack. The bandit with the crossbow fires at Kira and the bolt hits a tree about five feet behind her. 

Off to the left an additional two bandits charge from the behind some trees. They are carrying short swords and bucklers. One rushes at Zandrick. His blade whistles through the air and Zandrick duck just in time to prevent losing his head. The last bandit runs up and strikes at the Warforged with his sword. The point pierces the huge warforge's armor (5 points of damage)

*OOC: There are three bandits on the right side of the path. Two with crossbows and one with a spear. Nil is on this side of the path and the spearman is attacking him. On the left side of the path is one bandit with a crossbow and two with short swords. The swordsmen are attacking Hulk and Zandrick respectively.


----------



## Gez (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey, it's Nil who's fighting in some dark pathway; me I'm just sitting in front of my computer!


----------



## Gomez (Aug 5, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Hey, it's Nil who's fighting in some dark pathway; me I'm just sitting in front of my computer!




OOC: All the three letter names look like to me!


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Zandrick watches the swordsman carefully as he drops his bow and draws his rapier.  He attacks the swordsman engaging him, while trying to maneuver towards Hulk.

OOC: Dodging the swordsman (AC 15, AC 14 vs all others) Attack(Rapier (MW) +5 1d6+1 18-20x2). If I can draw the one attacking be to place himself between Hulk and myself, or I will try to allow Hulk to flank his opponent (5' step this round towards Hulk)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 6, 2005)

Kira's teeth are clenched tight as she steps out from behind the bulk of the warforged, her jaw set in a look of concentrated anger. Pointing at the bandit that just struck Hulk, she whispers softly and tries to force him to sleep with her will. 

ooc: Cast Sleep on the closest bandits. Save DC should be a 14. Place the spell to affect as many of them as possible, but make certain it hits the one who just hit Hulk.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 8, 2005)

The bandit in front of Hulk faints dead away as he slumps to the ground in a deep slumber as Kira's spell takes affect. The crossbowman behind him shakes his head as if trying to remove the cobwebs from his mind. He remains on his feet.

 Zandrick crosses swords with the Bandit who attacked him, but Zandrick is unable to pierce the man's defenses. Zandrick then takes a step towards Hulk but keeps his rapier pointed at his attacker. 

 A crossbow bolt grazes Zandrick's arm (2 points of damage) and another bolt strikes Kira deep in the shoulder (6 points of damage)


OOC: Nil is up.


----------



## Gez (Aug 8, 2005)

*Nil* full-attacks his enemy.

_[Masterwork rapier +4 melee (1d6-1 piercing, 18-20/×2) and mw short sword +4 melee (1d6-1 piercing, 19-20/×2)]_.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 8, 2005)

Kira lets out a plaintive whimper as she falls back a few feet, the stubby shaft of a bolt protruding from the pale exposed skin of her shoulder. "Hulk! Help me!" 

Scrambling through her bag of scrolls, she pulls out a protective spell and starts casting it on herself, reading the spidery writing with a fast but even voice.

ooc: Cast Mage Armor, bringing Kira's AC up to 17.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 8, 2005)

Nil's blades strike home and the bandit is now bleeding from two nasty cuts. (1 point of damage and 3 points of damage)

 Hulk charges at the crossbowman who shot Kira. His heavy warhammer slams across the man's right temple (6 points of damage). 

 The spearman facing Nil stabs hurriedly and off balanced. Missing Nil badly. 

 The swordsman facing Zandrick slips his blade under Zandrick's defenses and scores a hit on his thigh. (3 points of damage).

 A crossbowman on Nil's side of the path fires at Kira but the bolt goes wild and sails off into the trees. 

 Kira casts a protective spell.


OOC: One bandit is asleep on the path. Hulk is facing one crossbowman. Nil is fighting a bandit with a spear. Zandrick is fightng a bandit with a shortsword and buckler. There are two crossbowmen on Nil's side of the the path.


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

Zandrick  continues to dodge his opponent and attacks, hoping to shift to a favorable position.

OOC: Dodging the swordsman (AC 15, AC 14 vs all others) Attack(Rapier (MW) +5 1d6+1 18-20x2).


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 10, 2005)

Kira attempts to cast another spell on the closest assailant, whispering through her pain. "Why do you want to hurt your friend..."

ooc: Cast Charm on whoever is closest. Save DC of 14.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 16, 2005)

Zandrik sees a opening in the bandit's defenses and thrusts home. The rapier plunges deep into the man's chest and he slips back off the blade and slumps to the ground with a look of shock on his face. (Critical for 13 points of damage   ) A crossbow bolt then thuds into ZAndrik's right thigh (5 points of damage). Another bolt shatters uselessly againt Hulk's  armor. 


OOC: Nil is next.


----------



## Gez (Aug 16, 2005)

Nil tries to dispatch his spear-wielding enemy with a full attack, to have a clear way to attack the crossbowman next.

_[Masterwork rapier +4 melee (1d6-1 piercing, 18-20/×2) and mw short sword +4 melee (1d6-1 piercing, 19-20/×2)]._


----------



## Gomez (Aug 16, 2005)

The Bandit blocks Nil's rapier but leaves himself open to a stab from the short sword which hits the man in the shoulder (4 points of damage) . The man's face goes white and he stumbles forwards and falls face down to the ground. 

The two crossbowmen near Nil look at each other and then turn and run. 

Hulk strikes the crossbowman facing him who raises his arm to ward off the blow of the warhammer. Everyone hears the man's scream as the hammer breaks his arm. (6 points of damage) The bandit drops to the ground like a sack of potatoes. 

Kira seeing no one to cast her spell at stops and looks around.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 16, 2005)

Kira looks quickly about for a target, but seeing none collapses to the ground, wincing at the pain of her wound. "I'm not chasing anyone into the woods, thankyouverymuch."


----------



## Gez (Aug 16, 2005)

Nil, amused by the two crossbowmen fleeing, smiles and cheers. _« I tend to produce that effect a lot... »_

He then boasts, _*« See, mister Bandit Boss, you were right. We haven't dropped our weapons, and people got hurt. Your people. Have a nice day, my friend! »*_


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

Zandrick, looking rather beat up, tugs out any bolts remaining in him.  "Well, so much for the scary bandits of the highway" He chuckles, trying to put on a good face.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC: Hulk, Zandrick, and Kira are wounded. Hulk has taken 5 of 33 hp. Zandrick has taken 10 of 20 hp. Kira has taken 6 of 9 hp. Nil is unharmed.    

 Looking around the path you see one bandit asleep and 3 bandits down (wounded/dieing/dead?)


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

Zandrick quickly takes any spare rope around and ties up each of the bandits.  "Don't supposed there's a town anywhere near here where we could turn these men in?"

OOC: I count 10 (2, 3, 5) according to your posts.  Let me know which is right.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zandrick quickly takes any spare rope around and ties up each of the bandits.  "Don't supposed there's a town anywhere near here where we could turn these men in?"
> 
> OOC: I count 10 (2, 3, 5) according to your posts.  Let me know which is right.





OOC: You are correct. Zandrick has only taken 10 hp's of damage. The town of Brookhollow should only be about a hour's travel away if you continue on the path.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 17, 2005)

Kira winces through the pain of the bolt, staying in place on the ground. Looking up at her companions, she asks "Can anyone spare a potion? We bought a couple, right?"


----------



## Gez (Aug 18, 2005)

_« Of course, li'l gal, sorry for being so absent-minded. I'll fetch you one right away. »_

Nil searchs for a healing potion in the wagon or wherever we've stashed them.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 19, 2005)

OOC: As far as I can see, Zanrick has 2 'cure light wounds' potions and Hulk has 3 'repair light damage' ones. You didn't buy any cure potions with the wagon and supplies.


----------



## Gez (Aug 19, 2005)

We didn't? I thought we did. Well, yes, there's indeed no mention of potions in Bront's "quick math" post.


Well, then I guess Zandrick will fetch his, as he's wounded himself, and give the other one to our halfling.


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

"If you need one Kira, I can spare one, but I'm hoping a nice rest will do me good myself.  The town is a bit more than an hour away, and I think we should turn these bandits in.  Perhaps there is a reward.  And even if not, it will keep them off the roads."

OOC: I had 100 GP extra of personal money and bought 2.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 22, 2005)

The cure potion tastes like spiced apples and a warmth spreads through your body. (Zandrick is healed 7 points and Kira is healed 6 points.)

Looking over the four bandits, one is dead, one is asleep, and two are wounded and need medical attention.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

"Thank you, Zandrick," Kira says shyly. "I wouldn't ask if it wasn't important."

She walks over to the two wounded men on the ground, kicking one softly to make sure he still lives. "What should we do with this bunch?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

"Like I said, tie them up, throw them in the cart, and turn them in in the next town."   Zandrick procedes to do just that.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

"Ummm... so how far is it to the next town? I don't know about sleeping well while these guys are a few feet away," Kira says dubiously. "Where's that map?"


----------



## Gomez (Aug 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Ummm... so how far is it to the next town? I don't know about sleeping well while these guys are a few feet away," Kira says dubiously. "Where's that map?"





OOC: You figure that the village of Hollowbrook is only about a hour away by wagon.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

Kira looks up from the map with a smile. "Perfect!"

She does her best to help with the prisoners, but is largely ineffective.


----------



## Gez (Aug 22, 2005)

*« Two are bleeding. Does someone know how to heal that? Otherwise, we could as well leave them here to rot, for they'll do nothing else than staining our wagon and stinking up the atmosphere once they're dead. If it's up to me to patch them up, I'd better just plunge my rapier through their hearts right now, it'll be less messy and less painful. »*


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

"Well, we can certaintly try our best to stop the bleeding."  Zandrick says.  "With a town just an hour away, I don't see the harm in getting them to the authorities there."

Zandrick will try to stop any major bleeding on any of the bandits.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 23, 2005)

Zandrick luckly bandages the first bandit and stops the bleeding. (Heal; Rolled 20 -1 = 19). The second bandit is not as easy and Zandrick is at a loss on how to treat his wounds. (Heal: Rolled 9 -1 = 8) Kira seeing Zandrick's delema quickly steps in and helps. (Heal; Rolled 20 + 2 = 22)

The sleeping bandit starts to awaken.


----------



## Gez (Aug 23, 2005)

Nil gently pushes the tip of his rapier on the awakening bandit's throat, and keeps his shortsword ready in his other hand.

*« Hello there, mister highwayman. As you see, you're in no position to try anything. Allow my friends to tie you as suit a self-respecting prisoner, or die as a nearly free, and nearly awake, man. »*


----------



## Gomez (Aug 23, 2005)

The bandit looks about with a wild look on his face. "Don't kill me! I will do anything that you want!"


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 23, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The bandit looks about with a wild look on his face. "Don't kill me! I will do anything that you want!"




Kira steps up close. "Are you the one who shot me?!? You better not gimmie any trouble, or I'll put a spell on you!" Her face is crunched up into the angriest expression she can muster, but it is a pretty weak attempt.


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2005)

Zandrick ties up the now awake bandit, and then ties up the other two.  "You're lucky to be alive there.  Some of your friends weren't so lucky, and you should feel blessed we're in a compassionate mood.  So you mind telling us if there are any more supprises in store for us further down the road?"  he says to the awake bandit.

OOC: Intimidate +8, and Sense Motive +4.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

"No! No! Surprises! It's clear...clear...all the way to the village." says the man with a stutter. He looks scared.


----------



## Bront (Aug 26, 2005)

"Good to hear then."   Zandrick turns to his companions "Well, without much further addo, let us continue."

He helps Hulk and Nil move the tree trunk, and then continues on down the road with his companions.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

After about an hour, you emerge from the forest to see a bowl shaped valley. A stream can be seen winding to the north with a village nestled next to it. There are scattered fields all along the valley. The path leads down into the valley and to the village.

Soon you come up to a small guard post just short of the village. Four soliders in leather with bows and longswords stop you. They were the colors, red and black, and a flag showing a red eagle on a black field flys by the post. The sun is beginning to set in the west. "Halt!" says one of the guards. "Who are you and what is your business in Hollowbrook?"


----------



## Gez (Aug 26, 2005)

*« Hello, gentlemen! We're just passing through Hollowbrook, on our way to a place further north. In our travel, we found a few misguided hoodlums who'll appreciate, no doubt, the hospitality of your jailhouse. These unfortunate souls »* -- he motions to the bound prisoners -- *« thought it would be wise to attempt to relieve us of our well-deserved possessions. They've seen the error of this plan a bit too late. »*


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

The guard who said halt stares at Nil with a confused look on his face. One of the other guards in the back says to the other two guards. "What did he just say?"


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 26, 2005)

Kira rolls her eyes and steps up. "We got jumped by these guys on the road. Took 'em out, but a couple got away."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

"Bandits you say? Well you should be taken them to the Magistrate. There be a bounty on bandits in these parts." The guard turns to two of the other soldiers. "Feric and Talwan. Escort these here people to Magistrate Olen's office and see that they don't get in any trouble."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 26, 2005)

Kira's eyes light up at the mention of a bounty. With a wide grin, she says, "I suppose we could take some time out of our busy schedule to make sure they get to the Magistrates safely."

She turns to the party and whispers to them excitedly. "You hear that, boys? A bounty!"


----------



## Gez (Aug 26, 2005)

*« Yes. It is a most interesting prospect indeed. A little money is always good to take. »*


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

Zandrick nods "Aye, twas nice of these lads to offer themselves to us.  Twould be nice to replenish my stock of potions as well."  Zandrick follows the guard to the magistrate with the cart.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 2, 2005)

The guards lead you into the village. The streets are paved with red bricks and the houses and buildings have red tiled roofs. People go about their business though you get a few stares as you walk buy. You pass a large central square with various stands and tents of merchants and other businesses. It is fairly crowded with shoppers and other folk. 

Finally you arrive at a vine-covered keep about 5 stories tall in the center of town. Next to it is a 2-story building. A sign out front proclaims it as the Magistrate's Office. 

"Wait here as the guard goes inside. A minute later a balding middle aged man dress in fine clothing comes out accompanied by 4 soldiers. He looks you and your wagon over. "What's this then? Caught some bandits did you?"


----------



## Gez (Sep 2, 2005)

*« Indeed we did. The miserable wretchs are there, safely wrapped for optimal conservation conditions, though we'd like to get the ropes back once they're put in prison. Some of them could benefit from medical attentions, we had to rough them a bit in order to acquire their benevolent cooperation. »*


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 3, 2005)

Kira's smile could light up the night. "Yeah! Lock 'em up!" She walks over to the man she presumes is the Magistrate and looks up at him with her best grin, holding her hands clasped behind her back and rocking back and forth on the balls of her feet in excitement. "We heard somthing about a reward?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"We were more than happy to help the fair travelers on the road by clearing this rif-raf up." says Zandrick.  "A good upstanding town like this I'm sure does not tolerate such miscreant behavior.  And a little compensation for the personal risk private citizens such as ourselves endured to bring in these ruffians would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2005)

The Magistrate looks over the bandits. A smile comes to his face when he sees one of them. "Ho! Ho! Esera Branch. Thought you could steal and plunder at will did thee. Well you will pay for your crimes. Yes you will!" He turns to his guards. "Throw them in a cell and get Old Anna to come and see to their wounds. You cannot hang a dead man can you." He says with a smile. 

He turns to your group. "The bounty on a bandit's head is 20 gold each." He pulls out a heavy pouch and pays you 60 gold. "Your aid is greatly appreciated in this matter."


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 7, 2005)

Kira jumps up in a display of glee as the Magistrate hands the purse over. "Thank you kindly, sir!"

Turning back to her companions, she holds out the purse in her litle hand and shakes it, rattling the coins around. "Whee! Look at that 60 gold coins for dragging those bandits in."

She looks up to the face of Zandrick with hope in her eyes. "Sun has nearly set. Maybe we could sample what Hollowbrook has to offer in the way of an inn?"


----------



## Gez (Sep 7, 2005)

*« That makes 15 pieces for each. It's fair and it will more than cover the costs of an inn for us and some sort of shelter for our pack beasts. »*


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

"Aye, an Inn sounds good.  Tis a shame it won't help replace the potions we used, but it's a start.  Perhaps we should pool what we don't spend on the Inn and buy a healing potion if we can."   Zandrick says.


----------



## Gez (Sep 8, 2005)

*« I'm not adverse to that proposition. »*


----------



## Gomez (Sep 8, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« That makes 15 pieces for each. It's fair and it will more than cover the costs of an inn for us and some sort of shelter for our pack beasts. »*




The Magistrate looks confused for a second and he does a quick recount of the bandits. "Oh my goodness. I missed the dead one. Here is another 20 gold for him as well."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Aye, an Inn sounds good.  Tis a shame it won't help replace the potions we used, but it's a start.  Perhaps we should pool what we don't spend on the Inn and buy a healing potion if we can."   Zandrick says.




The Magistrate shakes your hands and then leaves. The guards begin to take the bandits inside the Keep. One of the guards overhears Zandrick and he turns to speak to him. "If you’re looking for healing, Granny Anna can provide you with potions and other concoctions. I have to go get her to look over the wounded bandits anyway. If you want to come with me I can take you to her."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

"I thank you good sir, that would be most helpfull." replies Zandrick.  "Fortunately, we're all in good health now, but a potion or two would do us wonders down the road."


----------



## Gez (Sep 9, 2005)

*« It seems this Granny Anna has spare potions she could sell, so it's a good idea to pay her a visit. »* To the guard: *« We follow you, officer. »*


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

The guard leads you down several streets to a house on the outskirts of the village. Next to it is a large spice garden. The guard knocks on the door and a small white haired woman in a tattered multi-colored robe answers. "Yes! Yes!" she says in a cracking high pitched voice. "What is it?" 

The guard answers. "We have some wounded men at the jail that need tending Annie. The magistrate wants you to look at them." 

She looks over the guard and the rest of you with her watery bulging eyes. "Ok! OK! I am comin. Let me get my bag."


----------



## Gez (Sep 13, 2005)

*« We will have to discuss with you after you've done working your art on these men, ma'am. »*


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Aye, my friends and I have need of your fine potion making skills Ma'am." Zandrick adds with a humble smile and a slight bow of respect to the woman.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

Annie eyes you and cackles. "Well if'n you want to talk about that. Then meet me here before nightfall and we can discuss it." With that she shuffles off after the officer.

OOC: It is mid-afternoon. About 3 hours till sun down.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Sound fair enough, good day to you Ma'am."   Zandrick replies.

He looks to his companions "Well, someone mentioned getting a room and some warm food. That sounds like a plan to me."


----------



## Gez (Sep 13, 2005)

*« And an excellent plan it is. Let's follow it! »*


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

There is an inn nearby called the _Golden Standard_. Its sign out front shows a knight holding a gold colored flag. Inside it is quite and cozy. It has a tavern area with large tables and cushioned chairs. A fat balding man with a large red mustache greets you at the front door. "Welcome to the Standard, Gentlemen and Lady!" he gives you a short bow. "I am Thaddeus Brek, proprietor of fine establishment. Are you looking for refreshment, lodging, or both?"


----------



## Gez (Sep 13, 2005)

*« Both, and even more : We have a wagon's beasts of burden in need of a stable. For now, though, we're especially interested in hearing about your offering of warm meals... »*


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

"Yeah!" Kira speaks up with glee. "Then tell me about the warm beds and even warmer bathwater!"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2005)

"I will have some boys stable your animals. Would you like to freshen up first before you eat? I have two of my best rooms available." says the innkeeper with a smile. "A warm bed, a hot bath, a meal fit for a nobleman and breakfast in the morning. Only 3 gold each!"


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Kira's pleading eyes look about at her companions. "3 gold? That's pretty expensive..." Her expression is crestfallen. "That would buy 10 nights in many places."


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"Is there perhaps a way the lady could take a private bath and then stay in the common's room?" Zandrick inquires


----------



## Gomez (Sep 15, 2005)

"I see that you are people in need of some comfort and food. If you can all share a room, I can bring down the price to 2 gold each." says the innkeeper. "That includes everything but your drinks."


----------



## Gez (Sep 15, 2005)

*« It's still very expensive, I suppose we're getting the Adventurer's Price List. Merchants always assume that just because we're wearing weapons and armors without being part of a regular army or militia, we can pay whole galifars where other people just pay sovereigns. »*

*« Anyway, here's what I propose. One fine room with three beds, one of them halfling-sized, accomodation for bathing, three good meals, three breakfasts, one nice bottle of wine and pitcher of fresh water, and stabling for our mules. I'll agree if we pay a total of 7 golden galifars for that, I can even give them to you right now. »*

[Our warforged friend Hulk doesn't need a bed nor a breakfast.]


----------



## Gomez (Sep 17, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« It's still very expensive, I suppose we're getting the Adventurer's Price List. Merchants always assume that just because we're wearing weapons and armors without being part of a regular army or militia, we can pay whole galifars where other people just pay sovereigns. »*
> 
> *« Anyway, here's what I propose. One fine room with three beds, one of them halfling-sized, accomodation for bathing, three good meals, three breakfasts, one nice bottle of wine and pitcher of fresh water, and stabling for our mules. I'll agree if we pay a total of 7 golden galifars for that, I can even give them to you right now. »*
> 
> [Our warforged friend Hulk doesn't need a bed nor a breakfast.]




"Done!" says the innkeeper. "Let me show to your room. Would you like your baths now or after dinner?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"I think after dinner would be fine." Zandrick says. "We still have some business to conduct before then."


----------



## Gez (Sep 26, 2005)

*« Indeed. »*


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=149737


----------



## Gez (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh no. Another one bites the dust...


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Shame, but hopefully everything works out for him


----------

